# APR stage3 TTS VS Porsche 997 Carrera S



## iMod.:R (Nov 14, 2005)

So yesterday I had a go against a Porsche 997 Carrera S from a stand still. Maybe it's the new HPA DSG tune in conjunction with the awesome APR stage 3 and all the other mods in concert, but I had a half a foot on him from the start. through to all 6 gears!* 

Thanks to APR and HPA for sorting out a seriously fricken' quick Audi. Represent!





*DISCLAIMER: (Before anyone says pics/vid or it didnt happen. I was indeed busy driving the car!)


----------



## SKNKWRX (Sep 27, 1999)

iModTTS said:


> So yesterday I had a go against a Porsche 997 Carrera S from a stand still. Maybe it's the new HPA DSG tune in conjunction with the awesome APR stage 3 and all the other mods in concert, but I had a half a foot on him from the start. through to all 6 gears!*
> 
> Thanks to APR and HPA for sorting out a seriously fricken' quick Audi. Represent!
> 
> ...


Pics or video or it didnt happen.


----------



## kendoist4162 (Mar 15, 2010)

DOPE!! :thumbup:
I hope you were yelling "51%!!!" the whole time.... (as in VAG bought yo @$$!):laugh:


----------



## Fissues (Nov 6, 2008)

Thanks for that! I hate snotty f*ckin porkers!! I don't need no stinkin' pics, your car was made to kill!


----------



## iMod.:R (Nov 14, 2005)

Fissues said:


> Thanks for that! I hate snotty f*ckin porkers!! I don't need no stinkin' pics, your car was made to kill!


LOL!


----------



## SoSuMi (May 14, 2004)

iModTTS said:


> ...*DISCLAIMER: (Before anyone says pics/vid or it didnt happen. I was indeed busy driving the car!)


That ain't gonna cut it. After all the TTS virtually drives itself :laugh:


----------



## KK Moto (Jun 7, 2009)

*Ok, someone has to fuel the flames....... Gather popcorn...*

My E63 will smoke my 911 S...... in a straight line. 

And......?


----------



## Stevelev (Mar 4, 2004)

iModTTS said:


> So yesterday I had a go against a Porsche 997 Carrera S from a stand still. Maybe it's the new HPA DSG tune in conjunction with the awesome APR stage 3 and all the other mods in concert, but I had a half a foot on him from the start. through to all 6 gears!*


Cool ! So wanna spill the beens as far as your thoughts on the HPA flash ?


----------



## NeverOEM (Dec 17, 2007)

only beat him by half a foot? Man I expected more out of you Jason :laugh:
you need to keep up with me when I'm done.


----------



## iMod.:R (Nov 14, 2005)

KK Moto said:


> My E63 will smoke my 911 S...... in a straight line.
> 
> And......?


how did you race both cars simultaneously? 

Seriously, lets also consider your V8 e63 (525bhp), your f6 Porsche (385bhp) and a 4cyl. (tweaked to 407bhp) It actually is impressive to pull that kind of power out such a small power plant 100+hp per cylinder? And....? And....what? 



NeverOEM said:


> only beat him by half a foot? Man I expected more out of you Jason :laugh:
> you need to keep up with me when I'm done.


As for you Tim I'll meet ya mid-country buddy!


----------



## janjan (Jul 26, 2006)

iModTTS said:


> how did you race both cars simultaneously?


lol


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 12, 2001)

iModTTS said:


> .....your v6 Porsche (385bhp) ....



Psssttt..... Jason:

Flat six Porsche. Flat six.

Don't _ever_ let Porschephiles hear you call it a V6. 

-Tim


----------



## OC=OrangeCrush (Jan 26, 2011)

That's awesome Jason! I bet you were grinning ear to ear!!!!


----------



## iMod.:R (Nov 14, 2005)

[email protected] said:


> Psssttt..... Jason:
> 
> Flat six Porsche. Flat six.
> 
> ...


Haha, yeah good catch. Can I call it an F6? :beer:


----------



## KK Moto (Jun 7, 2009)

iModTTS said:


> how did you race both cars simultaneously?
> 
> Seriously, lets also consider your V8 e63 (525bhp), your f6 Porsche (385bhp) and a 4cyl. (tweaked to 407bhp) It actually is impressive to pull that kind of power out such a small power plant 100+hp per cylinder? And....? And....what? P


Spouse with a vicious right foot. 

Not knocking the the TT platform, had one (TTS - didn't care for it) getting another (TTRS - eagerly awaiting).

As for _and..._ I'm always amused of "kill" stories from souped up, modded, X Y Z's which tend to do one thing well. Go fast in a straight line and profoundly reduce the reliability. Think of all of those SRT-4's that don't exist anymore. I'm certain you can get much, much more horsepower out of the 2.0 cyl 4; at what expense is my only concern. 

I was going down the same road and fortunately stopped myself from the modding bug and just bought-up. To each his own.

.....Oh wait, where are those pics???


----------



## NeverOEM (Dec 17, 2007)

Jason's car is balanced; 400hp isn't too lofty of a number and APR generally does a more conservative, OEM style tune so I have no doubt the car will hold its own reliability wise. The TT platform also corners very well, in my own experience, and I think the mid 300 to 400hp range is perfect for the chassis. At least that's what I think; the meager 250 I received from the factory isn't cutting it for me. So I'll see what double that number does, but I guarantee you it'll still grip like a monster.


Just remember, quattro owners do it on all fours.


----------



## iMod.:R (Nov 14, 2005)

KK Moto said:


> As for _and..._ I'm always amused of "kill" stories from souped up, modded, X Y Z's which tend to do one thing well. Go fast in a straight line and profoundly reduce the reliability.


Thats fair, but I never said that I "killed" the 997. As a matter of fact I stated that I had a half a foot. A "kill" brag to me, would be half a football field or more. I was hyped that my $48k car with 12k worth of power mods kept up nicely with a 96k car. I see from your list that you are running deep with Mercs, Porkers and a TTRS coming soon. So perhaps to you it isnt as big of a deal, but its a point of pride for me that through carefully selecting my mods I was able to improve upon the basic TTS and get it to a pretty damn good runner. As for straight lines, who ever said I was running straight lines. Northern California is where I live. I learned how to drive on Highway 35 and Highway 9. Straight line acceleration is a joke to me as well unless you are doing sanctioned 1/4 mile. 

Either way man, congrats on your TTRS and your other cars as they are a great collective of German engineering.:beer:


----------



## SKNKWRX (Sep 27, 1999)

Damn reading all your threads and posts KK you are a Porsche guy lol. According to APR they are getting close to 4.19 0-60 with just a stage one flash on a TTS. That makes my TTS about a half second slower than my Gallardo to 60 with 2 liters vs 5 and 4 cylinders vs 10. Impressive stuff if you ask me. I have noticed P cars are all up in my business since I got the TTS but I always thought P car guys had little man syndrome  Nice run Jason its always fun to suprise somebody.


----------



## SKNKWRX (Sep 27, 1999)

NeverOEM said:


> the meager 250 I received from the factory isn't cutting it for me. So I'll see what double that number does, but I guarantee you it'll still grip like a monster.


Going HPA?


----------



## carma (Sep 30, 1999)

Nice kill Jason, er, half a foot. I wish one of othose 997's would roll with me off the line one of these days. I did have a good sprint with one the other day (top-gear run, 2nd and 3rd) after getting my new E85 tune. He was trying to keep up, and steady in my rear, and woulda been in the dust if my clutch wasn't melting from the 50 extra ponies.


----------



## KK Moto (Jun 7, 2009)

SKNKWRX said:


> Damn reading all your threads and posts KK you are a Porsche guy lol. According to APR they are getting close to 4.19 0-60 with just a stage one flash on a TTS. That makes my TTS about a half second slower than my Gallardo to 60 with 2 liters vs 5 and 4 cylinders vs 10. Impressive stuff if you ask me. I have noticed P cars are all up in my business since I got the TTS but I always thought P car guys had little man syndrome  Nice run Jason its always fun to suprise somebody.


Yes I am a tool. Someone has to keep you ankle-biters at bay.:banghead:

Know your place. And don't get me started on the GTR v 911 Turbo debate. It's just a Nissan:laugh:


----------



## NeverOEM (Dec 17, 2007)

KK Moto said:


> And don't get me started on the GTR v 911 Turbo debate. It's just a Nissan:laugh:


****in hate that car and all those band-wagon bitches


----------



## SKNKWRX (Sep 27, 1999)

KK Moto said:


> Yes I am a tool. Someone has to keep you ankle-biters at bay.:banghead:
> 
> Know your place. And don't get me started on the GTR v 911 Turbo debate. It's just a Nissan:laugh:


Didnt say you are a tool...said you are a Porsche guy. Know my place? Where might that be? What is wrong with the 911 vs GTR debate they are very comparable cars. I am guessing you think it is inferior but Nissan or not it will maul your Carerra. Show me another car that does that the GTR or the Z06 do for 75k. I am not interested in either of them but I do respect them. But this thread was about Jasons modded TTS hanging with a 997 S, if we arent allowed to compare them then which Porsche would work. There are roughly 743 versions of the 911 available model year 2011 ranging from 90-225k but for the life of me I cant tell any of them apart. Help a brotha out.


----------



## jamminman (Mar 21, 2010)

There are roughly 743 versions of the 911 available model year 2011 ranging from 90-225k but for the life of me I cant tell any of them apart. Help a brotha out. :P[/QUOTE said:


> LOL!
> 
> Seriously, I sense defensiveness here. 911 is a great car, might buy a turbo myself some day. Say what you will about the GTR but it beats the 911 turbo around the Nurburgring every time and 0-60 in 2.9sec? That's insane. I'd probably still buy the turbo (but only CPO, Porsche's aren't worth the premium when new) as I feel the GTR has no soul.
> 
> For a daily driver, I love my little TTS, especially when I can corner comfortably with my friends V8 Vantage (but not his Murcielago) and still average 25mpg, . . . even with a leadfoot.


----------



## KK Moto (Jun 7, 2009)

SKNKWRX said:


> Didnt say you are a tool...said you are a Porsche guy. Know my place? Where might that be? What is wrong with the 911 vs GTR debate they are very comparable cars. I am guessing you think it is inferior but Nissan or not it will maul your Carerra. Show me another car that does that the GTR or the Z06 do for 75k. I am not interested in either of them but I do respect them. But this thread was about Jasons modded TTS hanging with a 997 S, if we arent allowed to compare them then which Porsche would work. There are roughly 743 versions of the 911 available model year 2011 ranging from 90-225k but for the life of me I cant tell any of them apart. Help a brotha out.


yummy, yummy, yummy, I need another bowl of popcorn. By the way I think you are missing a few models of 911's in your count.


----------



## kendoist4162 (Mar 15, 2010)

Oh, ize likes dis movie. Keep goin'! ....:wave:opcorn::thumbup::laugh::laugh:


----------



## NeverOEM (Dec 17, 2007)

V8 Vantage Astons are somewhat disappointing on the performance level; comfy though.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 12, 2001)

NeverOEM said:


> V8 Vantage Astons are somewhat disappointing on the performance level; comfy though.


And they make one hell of an awesome sound, which is worth something...  

-Tim


----------



## NeverOEM (Dec 17, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> And they make one hell of an awesome sound, which is worth something...
> 
> -Tim


indeed; shifting before they hit 5400RPM is a crime.


----------



## SKNKWRX (Sep 27, 1999)

[email protected] said:


> And they make one hell of an awesome sound, which is worth something...
> 
> -Tim


I recently considered a DB9 drop top but Aston reliability scares me. They sure are pretty to look at.


----------



## John Y (Apr 27, 1999)

iModTTS said:


> Haha, yeah good catch. Can I call it an F6? :beer:


H6 - as in horizontally-opposed.


----------



## SKNKWRX (Sep 27, 1999)

Had a good time tonight putting the spank on an E46 M3 coupe. Nothing like a little bit of playtime.


----------



## iMod.:R (Nov 14, 2005)

SKNKWRX said:


> Had a good time tonight putting the spank on an E46 M3 coupe. Nothing like a little bit of playtime.


Spanking is better than killing. Good work Capn' SKNK!:beer:


----------



## SoSuMi (May 14, 2004)

SKNKWRX said:


> Had a good time tonight putting the spank on an E46 M3 coupe. Nothing like a little bit of playtime.


Sorry if I missed it but is your TTS "juiced" or running natural? I've hit the 1000 mile mark and intend to have the oil switched out next week. Then the question of whether or not to go with an APR stage one reflash...

Around here it's nearly impossible to find a place to safely let things rip so I'm not too sure that all that extra muscle will see much action.

------

Really do like those E46 M3's. I still think that the E46 series has nicer lines than the 90's.


----------



## SKNKWRX (Sep 27, 1999)

SoSuMi said:


> Sorry if I missed it but is your TTS "juiced" or running natural? I've hit the 1000 mile mark and intend to have the oil switched out next week. Then the question of whether or not to go with an APR stage one reflash...
> 
> Around here it's nearly impossible to find a place to safely let things rip so I'm not too sure that all that extra muscle will see much action.
> 
> ...


I have an APR Stage I 93oct flash. The M3 blew past me defiantely to bait me (I took the bait) and everytime he tried to run away I accelerated right up on his bumper. We were both having fun and mutual :thumbup: flew when he had to exit LSD. I guess the 10hp advantage he has doesnt make up for the 55lb/ft torque defecit.


----------



## SoSuMi (May 14, 2004)

SKNKWRX said:


> I have an APR Stage I 93oct flash. The M3 blew past me defiantely to bait me (I took the bait) and everytime he tried to run away I accelerated right up on his bumper. We were both having fun and mutual :thumbup: flew when he had to exit LSD. I guess the 10hp advantage he has doesnt make up for the 55lb/ft torque defecit.


Yeah, I do love torque. My previous '09 A4 Avant had the stage one flash. Horse power only went up from 211 to 237 but the torque was, IIRC, ~330 lb ft. Putting that kind of grunt into the EA888 engine did give me a little pause:laugh:

Anyhow I was a "for sure" for the reflash but I needed a second car for hauling my kayak. Just picked up a manual Mazda 3 sedan and plan on mounting the cross bars later today.

But in the big picture the $600 or so for the reflash is hardly a show-stopper. I can afford it because I don't have an ex-wife .....:beer:


----------



## SKNKWRX (Sep 27, 1999)

SoSuMi said:


> But in the big picture the $600 or so for the reflash is hardly a show-stopper. I can afford it because I don't have an ex-wife .....:beer:


Had her killed I am guessing?


----------



## NeverOEM (Dec 17, 2007)

SKNKWRX said:


> Had her killed I am guessing?


hahahahahahaha


----------



## SoSuMi (May 14, 2004)

SKNKWRX said:


> Had her killed I am guessing?


Never got married but had two close calls. The last gal's hobby was spending (my) money as fast as she could as she was always upside down financially.

I'm a superficial guy so size matters. When we first starting seeing each other, we were a match in height and weight (I'm 5'6" @ 150 and am a gym rat). But she'd gain three pounds, lose one, and repeat. After time she had moved up to the light heavy weight class.

What really got me into trouble was when she'd lose that one pound. She'd walk right up to me with a big smile and ask if I could tell she'd lost weight.

"Well, no I couldn't but I did notice that last 50 or so pounds you'd put on..." 

I didn't actually say that but I'd hesitate ever so slightly before answering, "Uh... sure, you look, uh, so anorexic, honey."

Another doomed relationship.

Anyhow being on my own again, I can contemplate doing a reflash, even though I bought a second car two days ago to carry my kayak. Got a nice little Mazda 3 with a manual tranny just for boat hauling.


----------



## SKNKWRX (Sep 27, 1999)

SoSuMi said:


> Never got married but had two close calls. The last gal's hobby was spending (my) money as fast as she could as she was always upside down financially.
> 
> I'm a superficial guy so size matters. When we first starting seeing each other, we were a match in height and weight (I'm 5'6" @ 150 and am a gym rat). But she'd gain three pounds, lose one, and repeat. After time she had moved up to the light heavy weight class.
> 
> ...



LOL well single and ready to mingle is the way to go.


----------

